# Maybe the best?



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

In looking at one of the other threads here, I was moved to try to see what happened to some of the old line manufacturers of higher quality equipment.
I'd had Scott equipment back in the 1950's (yes, I'm that old). Scott became H H Scott and eventually was sold to Emerson.
Then I checked on Carver, recalling some of the hype of the 70's and 80's. I spent quite a bit of time googling Carver and after a while, I changed my search to Bob Carver. Turns out that Mr. Carver is still in business, making vacuum tube amplifiers and speakers (to order) at the extreme high end. Think 700 watt amplifiers using twenty 6550 tubes, and a pair of speaker systems that sell for $23K! :eek2:
For information on his products (and to drool over them), see http://www.bobcarvercorp.com


----------

